# Tons of Retro Links



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2014)

Here are enough links to retro sites from the '50's through the '90's to keep you busy all winter long, and then some!

*RETRO*


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks, Phil. I saved that one. :sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow! I am in heaven now. Thanks Phil!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2014)

Also check out Vintage *Shots of days Gone By*


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2014)

Great collection of links Phil!  A real Old-mine!  Thanks!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ... A real Old-mine!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2014)

were there any OLDsmobiles in that collection?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> were there any OLDsmobiles in that collection?



Groan ... 

That was an oldiferous pun! layful:


----------

